# UGA fans -- Rodney Garner



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumor has it that Garner is not happy at UGA and is on UT's plane as I type, on his way to Knoxville.  It's also rumored that he initiated the contact with Tennessee.

What have y'all heard?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is the confirmation of the plane flight.LOL

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N25NY


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Here is the confirmation of the plane flight.LOL
> 
> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N25NY



Well, rumor confirmed!

Thoughts, Dawg fans?  I heard he was irritated about Martinez becoming DC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2009)

Well my thoughts are that I hope in the name of all that is holy that Coach Garner doesn't leave and even worse become a Vowel.  I don't know how much to make of this but one thing is for sure, he must be pretty unhappy after wanting to talk to Auburn and now this.

If you think Bulldawg nation is ticked about how bullet proof the incompetent Willie Wonka is now, wait and see what happens if Coach Garner leaves.  If he is mad that Silly Willie is STILL D coordinator rather than him, I can't say that I blame him.  I would rather see him get his chance to run the D than see another year of, "Well we'll just stick with the game plan even though they are lighting the scoreboard up like a pinball machine." Martinez defense.  It's hard to imagine that he would go back to Knoxville though.  If it was so great then why did he leave in the first place?  Old grandpa Giffin will be the D coordinator so I don't see where he would have a better situation.  Now if he was being offered the position of defensive coordinator I would say that he is probably gone. 

One thing is obvious, he's not real happy with the way things are going for him in Athens, and if CMR wants to keep him, he better figure something out quick.  But Willie Wonka is firmly entrenched and I don't think anything short of a Michael Adams mandate could blast him out of there.  It's really frustrating.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2009)

rg is a great recruiter, but i believe one reason we didn't want to let wm go is because nobody felt comfortable with rg running the d.  i'm not sure why he would want to talk to ut about being the dc, as they have kiffin sr. coming in to do just that.  i am certain that rg wouldn't get a look at the dc position as long as the elder kiffin is there.  to me, it seems like he would be going to ut to be in the same position he is in now.  and further, i would be very surprised if kiffin sr. were to leave ut anytime soon, as that would be quite a burden to put on his son, to have an unproven d-line coach to take the reigns as the dc.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2009)

glad rg was so honest about telling owens that he wasn't going anywhere.  class act.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

The way UT is throwing money around right now.It wouldn't surprise me if they offered him alot of money and coach maybe the LB's.They would make room for him somewhere.I think this is soley for recruiting purposes.Garner would also beable to add to his resume of coaching with monte.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

*Georgia's Garner interviewing at Tennessee*

January 3, 2009 2:37 PM


Posted by ESPN.com's Chris Low

The guy who recruited some of the key pieces to Tennessee's 1998 national championship team could be on his way back to Rocky Top.

Rodney Garner, Georgia's assistant head coach, recruiting coordinator and defensive line coach, was in Knoxville on Saturday meeting with new Tennessee coach Lane Kiffin about joining the Vols' staff.

Garner said Georgia coach Mark Richt was aware that he was interviewing with Tennessee and that Kiffin had gone through all the proper channels in requesting permission. But Garner declined to comment further until after he had a chance to sit down and talk with Kiffin in detail. Last month, Garner talked with Auburn athletic director Jay Jacobs about the Tigers' head coaching job.

Tennessee athletic director Mike Hamilton is also supposed to meet with Garner later on Saturday night, as Kiffin continues to plug away at putting together what's shaping up to be a star-studded staff.

He's already hired his father, Monte Kiffin, away from the Tampa Bay Buccaneers to be his defensive coordinator, while former Ole Miss coach Ed Orgeron will be the Vols' assistant head coach and recruiting coordinator.

The Vols are looking at spending more than $3 million on Kiffin's staff, and that doesn't count Kiffin's $2 million salary.

One of the best recruiters in the SEC, Garner has also coached four first-round draft selections at Georgia on the defensive line -- Marcus Stroud, Richard Seymour, Charles Grant and Johnathan Sullivan.

Garner was at Tennessee in 1996 and 1997 as the tight ends and offensive tackles coach and brought in, among others, Jamal Lewis, Deon Grant, Cosey Coleman and Fred Weary.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> .
> 
> The Vols are looking at spending more than $3 million on Kiffin's staff, and that doesn't count Kiffin's $2 million salary.
> 
> .



spending that kind of money, they had better win early and often.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's hard to imagine that he would go back to Knoxville though.  If it was so great then why did he leave in the first place?  Old grandpa Giffin will be the D coordinator so I don't see where he would have a better situation.


First off, he left Knoxville for a couple of reasons.  One, his wife has family in Georgia, and second, he and Chavis did not see eye to eye.  That's probably the main reason.

As far as "Old grandpa Kiffin" being the DC, you're exactly right.  Like AccUbonD said, Garner's resume would look much sharper if it says he coached under Monte Kiffin than Willie Martinez.  And after he interviewed for the Auburn job it's obvious that he wants to be a HC someday, or at the very least a DC.  Smart thinking in my opinion.



rex upshaw said:


> spending that kind of money, they had better win early and often.


I agree 100%.  It will be interesting, to say the least.  And just being honest, all those ego's on one staff has me just a little worried.  It can either be a great success if they're all on the same page, or it can be a huge bust if they don't see the big picture.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2009)

topcat said:


> First off, he left Knoxville for a couple of reasons.  One, his wife has family in Georgia, and second, he and Chavis did not see eye to eye.  That's probably the main reason.
> 
> As far as "Old grandpa Kiffin" being the DC, you're exactly right.  Like AccUbonD said, Garner's resume would look much sharper if it says he coached under Monte Kiffin than Willie Martinez.  And after he interviewed for the Auburn job it's obvious that he wants to be a HC someday, or at the very least a DC.  Smart thinking in my opinion.
> 
> ...



I agree that working with the Full Monte would look much better than working with Willie Wonka.  If you recall, I have been less than supportive of Wonka this season and rightfully so.

I can't control what Coach Garner does so I'm not gonna get on here and scream and holler about it.  I hope he decides to stay.  Other than working with Kiffin, I don't see any advantages.  lane Kiffin might turn out to be just what the doctor ordered for UT.  But he might be an abysimal failure.  I like Coach Garner and hope he stays.  He is very good for our recruiting and along with Coach Searles, he is one of the two that coaches the way that I think football should be coached in terms of his demeanor during practice and on Saturdays.  He is intense and doesn't mind getting in a kid's face.  I like that.  I wish we had a few more that ddn't mollycoddle so  much.  If he goes, the kitchen is going to get HOT for Willie Wonka as far as how Bulldawg Nation feels about him.  Coach Richt's unbending loyalty will really be an issue as well.  We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2009)

I say good riddance.

Yes, RG can recruit well, no doubt.  But just mention his name to anyone about him being the defensive coordinator and see what kind of reaction you get.

Good bye.

I still will say.... WM schemed badly some during the year, but with Rennie Curan being our best middle linebacker, and Ellerbie being hot one day and slow the next... what can you do?  I don't know that BVG could have done a whole lot better.

Our defense was not as strong and bad to the bone as was first thought.  Don't get me wrong, it would not hurt my feelings if we changed the guard, but give Willie some good players and see what happens.

Plus, I would like to see him have more control of our defensive players attitudes and conduct on the field.


----------



## Volman (Jan 3, 2009)

Unless UGA makes an unbelievable counter-offer, expect Rodney Garner to be announced on Monday as the new LB coach at UT. Just FYI...


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree that working with the Full Monte would look much better than working with Willie Wonka.  If you recall, I have been less than supportive of Wonka this season and rightfully so.
> 
> 
> I can't control what Coach Garner does so I'm not gonna get on here and scream and holler about it.  I hope he decides to stay.  Other than working with Kiffin, I don't see any advantages.  lane Kiffin might turn out to be just what the doctor ordered for UT.  But he might be an abysimal failure.  I like Coach Garner and hope he stays.  He is very good for our recruiting and along with Coach Searles, he is one of the two that coaches the way that I think football should be coached in terms of his demeanor during practice and on Saturdays.  He is intense and doesn't mind getting in a kid's face.  I like that.  I wish we had a few more that ddn't mollycoddle so  much.  If he goes, the kitchen is going to get HOT for Willie Wonka as far as how Bulldawg Nation feels about him.  Coach Richt's unbending loyalty will really be an issue as well.  We'll have to see what happens.


SGD, I'm not sure if you contradicted yourself or if I read that wrong.  Working with Kiffin, as in Monte, on the defensive side, would surely look much better than working under WM.  I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt though, because you've been straight up throughout the season.  I hope you understand my point of view, that working under Kiffin SR. would put a shine on his resume that's just not there with Martinez.  I hope that didn't get lost in translation! 

By the way, when he jumped from UT to UGA we lost 5 or 6 huge recruits.  I'm hoping the same thing happens if he jumps back.


DDD said:


> Don't get me wrong, it would not hurt my feelings if we changed the guard, but give Willie some good players and see what happens.
> 
> Plus, I would like to see him have more control of our defensive players attitudes and conduct on the field.


Was yall's defense not loaded?  I think he had not only "good players", but some very highly touted recruits.  I admit, I could be wrong as I pay more attention to offense (don't we all?) and I was under the impression yall had a bunch of injuries.  Regardless, the talent was there I thought, and if I'm wrong I'll admit it.  But when your LB coach and your DC can't see eye to eye problems are bound to arise.

DDD, you say good riddance... I say welcome home!



Volman said:


> Unless UGA makes an unbelievable counter-offer, expect Rodney Garner to be announced on Monday as the new LB coach at UT. Just FYI...



Yep.  That's the word Volman.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2009)

topcat said:


> By the way, when he jumped from UT to UGA we lost 5 or 6 huge recruits.  I'm hoping the same thing happens if he jumps back.
> 
> .



it's possible, but he has taken a lesser role in recruiting in the past 2 years and guys like bobo and ball have stepped up big time.  it would certainly hurt to lose him, but i am of the opinion that he might need a change of scenery.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2009)

Let him go if he wants to go like rex said Bo Bo and others have step to the plate we'll be just fine.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> it's possible, but he has taken a lesser role in recruiting in the past 2 years and guys like bobo and ball have stepped up big time.  it would certainly hurt to lose him, but i am of the opinion that he might need a change of scenery.



That's one role where he excelled at UT.  Considering Chavis has publicly stated he will NOT recruit.  Hence the not seeing eye to eye maybe?


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Let him go if he wants to go like rex said Bo Bo and others have step to the plate we'll be just fine.



BoBo vs Monte Kiffin/Rodney Garner/Ed Orgeron?  Seriously?

We're talking defense anyway, but they could out-recruit BoBo on either side of the ball.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2009)

topcat said:


> That's one role where he excelled at UT.  Considering Chavis has publicly stated he will NOT recruit.  Hence the not seeing eye to eye maybe?



yeah, he certainly did well recruiting at ut and uga, but i just can't understand why he would go to be lb coach.  he has made a pretty solid name for himself as a d-line coach.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

Not to mention out-coach him.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> yeah, he certainly did well recruiting at ut and uga, but i just can't understand why he would go to be lb coach.  he has made a pretty solid name for himself as a d-line coach.



I hear ya.  It's still not written in stone what his "title" will be.  But coaching under Monte Kiffin, who is a guru, can't be understated.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess we will have to wait and see what he does. It really wont surprise me if he doesnt go anywhere.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> I guess we will have to wait and see what he does. It really wont surprise me if he doesnt go anywhere.


It will surprise me.  But Happy New Year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2009)

topcat said:


> It will surprise me.  But Happy New Year.



unless he is just trying to use this to get leverage for more money, i think he is gone.  i understand the idea of him talking to auburn, but this seems to be something different.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> unless he is just trying to use this to get leverage for more money, i think he is gone.  i understand the idea of him talking to auburn, but this seems to be something different.


That's what I thought at first -- that he was trying to get UGA to ante up.  I think it's pretty clear now he wants out of Athens.

We'll know a lot more come Monday.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> That's what I thought at first -- that he was trying to get UGA to ante up.  I think it's pretty clear now he wants out of Athens.
> 
> We'll know a lot more come Monday.



biggest problem i have is that he was recruiting branden smith, who is announcing where he is going to play next year during the under armour all-star game on sunday night.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> biggest problem i have is that he was recruiting branden smith, who is announcing where he is going to play next year during the under armour all-star game on sunday night.


I heard he was leaning towards Michigan?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 4, 2009)

All of y'all saying good riddance better think twice. Y'all don't want Rodney Garner back at UT. He'll be raiding this state of blue chippers like he did before.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> I heard he was leaning towards Michigan?


Sorry Rex... he's a Seminole.



Jody Hawk said:


> All of y'all saying good riddance better think twice. Y'all don't want Rodney Garner back at UT. He'll be raiding this state of blue chippers like he did before.


Thanks Jody.  Voice of reason!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> All of y'all saying good riddance better think twice. Y'all don't want Rodney Garner back at UT. He'll be raiding this state of blue chippers like he did before.



Nobody cares man.  You are so biased.  Why do you even bother?  It's hilarious.  You should just stop posting about UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> SGD, I'm not sure if you contradicted yourself or if I read that wrong.  Working with Kiffin, as in Monte, on the defensive side, would surely look much better than working under WM.  I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt though, because you've been straight up throughout the season.  I hope you understand my point of view, that working under Kiffin SR. would put a shine on his resume that's just not there with Martinez.  I hope that didn't get lost in translation!
> 
> By the way, when he jumped from UT to UGA we lost 5 or 6 huge recruits.  I'm hoping the same thing happens if he jumps back.
> 
> ...



Ummmm where did I contradict myself Wes?  I said WM sucks and that working with old man river would be  better.  What's so confusing?  I'm just saying that Monte Kiffin is not a sure fire bet to lure a coach away because his son is not a proven commodity as a head coach.  How is my credibility suddenly in question?  Because I won't bow down to all things unge?  Never gonna happen.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody cares man.  You are so biased.  Why do you even bother?  It's hilarious.  You should just stop posting about UGA.



I'm a fan of the college game. I'll post what I feel like posting, if you don't like it .......tough, put me on your ignore list.  My post wasn't a jab at UGA, if anything it was praising Garner. I know what kind of recruiter Rodney Garner is, he's one of the best out there. I remember alot of Georgia's top players heading north to Tennessee while he was there too. That's why Jim Donnan paid him the money to come to Athens, he was tired of losing recruits to him. That's also why Richt chose to retain him when he got the job at UGA. I guarantee you if he takes a job at Tennessee, Georgia's recruiting will suffer. Maybe not drastically but he'll get some of Georgia top targets to come to Tennessee each year. If I was a Dawg fan, I'd rather lose any assistant coach than Rodney Garner.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 4, 2009)

It's possible he would be coaching TE's with a pay raise.I think if UGA wants to keep him now (if there is even a chance) they are going to have to annie up.

On another note the alumi jet that picked him up yesterday in athens was not used last night.The actual UT plane made a trip to fulton county last night about 10:00 (N111UT).


Garner to make quick decision on Vols' offer 

January 4, 2009 1:05 AM


Posted by ESPN.com's Chris Low

Rodney Garner said he hopes to have a quick decision on whether he'll leave Georgia and return to Tennessee.

Garner and his wife, Kim, were in Knoxville on Saturday meeting with new Tennessee coach Lane Kiffin, who's offered Garner a job on the Vols' staff.

"It was a good visit. I got to see some old friends, got to meet Monte (Kiffin), Coach (Ed) Orgeron and all the coaches," said Garner, the assistant head coach, recruiting coordinator and defensive line coach at Georgia. "They're putting together quite a staff, and I hope to come to some conclusion by (Sunday) afternoon."

Garner coached at Tennessee in 1996 and 1997 before joining the Georgia staff. He coached tight ends and offensive tackles with the Vols before switching to defensive line with the Bulldogs.

If he decides to return to Tennessee, there's a chance he would return to the offensive side of the ball, possibly as some type of running game coordinator.

"It's best that Coach Kiffin talk about all that, but it's something I think could definitely enhance my career," said Garner, who played on the offensive line at Auburn. "I'm comfortable on either side of the ball."

Garner earned $253,000 this season at Georgia. His salary at Tennessee, if he takes the job, could approach the $400,000 figure.

One of the best recruiters in the SEC, Garner has also coached four first-round draft selections in the defensive line at Georgia -- Richard Seymour, Marcus Stroud, Johnathan Sullivan and Charles Grant.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

*If RG leaves UGA*

It will hurt bigtime.  He is the best recruiter UGA has and remember the days when UT was soundly beating UGA and most everyone.  Well, they were doing that with GA kids.  If RG goes to UT, then guess what, we will begin seeing a migration of the top GA kids to UT.  I hate to see GA kids leave the state to play for the opposition and if you don't think RG can't recruit a kid to play out of state, you are kidding yourselves.  Losing RG will hurt, especially right now at recruiting/signing period.  I hate to hear this news


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The Vols are looking at spending more than $3 million on Kiffin's staff, and that doesn't count Kiffin's $2 million salary.
> 
> .



Boy that's a lot of pickin up cans on the side of the road and tradin in the soda bottles for the 5 cent rebate.

Reckon the team pitched in to help raise this cash?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> All of y'all saying good riddance better think twice. Y'all don't want Rodney Garner back at UT. He'll be raiding this state of blue chippers like he did before.



i don't want to lose him because he has been a great recruiter, but the way this has gone down is why some are saying to he** with him.  this is a guy who told jeff owens that he wasn't going anywhere, just a little over a week or so ago, which is something that jo took into consideration about declaring for the draft.  he has reached the peak of where he could go (coaching wise) at uga.  we gave him a new title a while back to help stroke his ego, but he was never going to be the dc.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

Buford_Dawg said:


> It will hurt bigtime.  He is the best recruiter UGA has and remember the days when UT was soundly beating UGA and most everyone.  Well, they were doing that with GA kids.  If RG goes to UT, then guess what, we will begin seeing a migration of the top GA kids to UT.  I hate to see GA kids leave the state to play for the opposition and if you don't think RG can't recruit a kid to play out of state, you are kidding yourselves.  Losing RG will hurt, especially right now at recruiting/signing period.  I hate to hear this news



i agree that the timing is horrible.  and yes, he is a great recruiter, but so is bobo.  it would certainly hurt to lose rg, but he has played a lesser role in the past 2 or so years.  bobo and ball have been filling the void, especially bobo.


----------



## proside (Jan 4, 2009)

sad state of affairs for the football programs at UT and UGA, for all this chat over a coach that is not even a HC,DC,or OC!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 4, 2009)

proside said:


> sad state of affairs for the football programs at UT and UGA, for all this chat over a coach that is not even a HC,DC,or OC!



Don't you worry if rumors are true kiffin is talking to a UF coach as well.So just be patient until after the NC game.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 4, 2009)

proside said:


> sad state of affairs for the football programs at UT and UGA, for all this chat over a coach that is not even a HC,DC,or OC!



Here a link to help you.Make sure you scroll thru the years to see what players he recruited or was a part of.

http://rivals100.rivals.com/viewcoach.asp?Coach=305&Team=26&Sport=1&Year=2009


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

*For a DAWG fan...*

Not to think this is not a big deal, remember the days UT was beating us with GA boys.  I don't care to see that happen anytime soon.  I am hoping CRM finds a way to keep him in Athens.  If not, there is a HUGE void that has to be filled and I would not be surprised to see a couple of our big recruits this year already committed suddenly decide to change their minds


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's hard to imagine that he would go back to Knoxville though.  If it was so great then why did he leave in the first place?  Old grandpa Giffin will be the D coordinator so I don't see where he would have a better situation.





South GA Dawg said:


> Other than working with Kiffin, I don't see any advantages.





South GA Dawg said:


> Ummmm where did I contradict myself Wes?  I said WM sucks and that working with old man river would be  better.  What's so confusing?  I'm just saying that Monte Kiffin is not a sure fire bet to lure a coach away because his son is not a proven commodity as a head coach.  How is my credibility suddenly in question?  Because I won't bow down to all things unge?  Never gonna happen.


I quoted above where I thought you were slightly contradicting yourself.  I see where it could easily be misread and mistaken as a contradiction.

Brad, I never questioned your credibility, and I certainly wouldn't expect you to bow down to UT.  So I apologize for over-analyzing your posts.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

Brent Hubbs
VolQuest.com Editor

Head coach Lane Kiffin made it clear when he was hired that he was going to go after the best recruits in the country. And he is also going after the best recruiters.

After landing Ed Orgeron on Wednesday, Kiffin turned his attention to Georgia assistant head coach and former Tennessee assistant Rodney Garner. Saturday as first reported by VolQuest.com, Garner and his wife, Kim, spent the afternoon and evening in Knoxville visiting with coaches and administrators as Kiffin tries to add the long-time recruiting ace to his staff.

Heavy fog forced travel adjustments all day for the Garners, but the acclaimed SEC veteran said he and his wife had a good visit.

"We enjoyed it," Garner said. "It was good to see some people we had not seen in a while. We had a nice dinner with Mike Hamilton and some others. It was a good visit. It's an honor to be considered and to be wanted."

Garner said it was also pleasing to know that he was thought of fondly by many within the University family.

"We were only there two years, but apparently we made a good impression on people and that is satisfying to know," Garner offered.

Garner would not specify what position Kiffin wanted him to coach nor would he discuss any financial parameters, although many feel that Georgia would have to step up considerably to compete with Tennessee financially. What Garner did say is that a decision on his future would be made quickly.

"Kim and I are going to talk about it and pray about it," Garner said. "And we hope to have something decided (today) to bring closure to it sooner rather than later."

Garner's work in Knoxville in the 1990s certainly paid major benefits to the Vols as he signed Jamal Lewis, Fred Weary, Deon Grant, and Cosey Coleman in the same recruiting year.

For the last 10 years, Garner has been coaching the defensive line at Georgia, but he started his career on offense including coaching tight ends and tackles when he was in Knoxville making him a possibility to coach on either side of the ball.

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=896321


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Brent Hubbs
> VolQuest.com Editor
> 
> Head coach Lane Kiffin made it clear when he was hired that he was going to go after the best recruits in the country. And he is also going after the best recruiters.



Well, he'll be getting a good recruiter, but not the best..


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, he'll be getting a good recruiter, but not the best..



If you think the best is Saban, I can't disagree with that.


----------



## Volman (Jan 4, 2009)

As for Branden Smith, he's headed to UGA if he still announces today. There's a chance he doesn't and waits until signing day.

Also, it does look like Garner is going to be on offense...possibly with Run Game Coordinator as part of his title. Word last night was LB coach. We'll know later today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> If you think the best is Saban, I can't disagree with that.



Actually, as the polls stand right now, Miles is the best, as much as I hate saying that.


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> All of y'all saying good riddance better think twice. Y'all don't want Rodney Garner back at UT. He'll be raiding this state of blue chippers like he did before.



Well, a lot has changed since the Donnan years, and UGA is not the progam it was.  It's better.  And with what 10RC has turned out in the past years... they should be worried about recruiting.  Brand new coach, coming off a terrible season...  

So let him hit the road if he wants to go.  I dont want anyone at UGA that doesn't want to be there.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Actually, as the polls stand right now, Miles is the best, as much as I hate saying that.


Really?  I doubt that will last much longer.  This upcoming recruiting class will be very interesting.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't think RG leaving will be nearly as big a deal as some of you do. UGA recruited fine before RG got there and will continue to do so w/o him if he leaves. UGA is the state school and the name sells itself to a lot of kids. Not to mention John Lilly is now on staff and he was RC for FSU for years and he consistently landed top 5 classes there.. Not as big a deal as it's made out to be IMO. We lost to UT so much back in the day because we had Goff and Donnan running the show and not because UGA didn't have the talent. Watch some of the late 80's and early 90's (pre Garner) games on ESPN classic and look at all of the names that are now all pro types in the NFL.


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 4, 2009)

Its pretty obvious he wants to be else where,so long.


----------



## nimrod (Jan 4, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Here is the confirmation of the plane flight.LOL
> 
> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N25NY





Here is a link if you want to track UT's plane. Not sure about the one in the previous link. That plane doesn't belong to UT. 

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N111UT


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 4, 2009)

*Talks underway to keep Garner in Athens*

Georgia assistant head football coach Rodney Garner and Bulldogs head coach Mark Richt were in talks today in efforts to keep Garner in Athens, athletic director Damon Evans said this evening.
Garner, the Bulldogs recruiting coordinator and defensive line coach, interviewed with Tennessee on Saturday about a position on coach Lane Kiffin’s staff.
A University of Tennessee plane was spotted at Athens-Ben Epps Airport today. It delayed its scheduled 4:40 p.m. departure and took off at 5:34 p.m, apparently without Garner, who was not seen at the airport.
“Mark’s dealing with Rodney right now and talking to him about some things,” Evans said. “I’ll just wait for Mark to report back to me.”
Evans indicated that Georgia is ready to provide financial incentive for Garner to stay.
“I know Mark wants him to stay here and I want him to b e here,” Evans said. “Hopefully this will get resolved in our favor.”
Garner was the third highest paid assistant on Georgia’s staff last season at $253,301, but he figures to get quite a bump at Tennessee given what other Volunteer hires are reportedly in line to make.
The Knoxville News Sentinel reported that defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin is expected to earn more than $1 million and assistant head coach/recruiting coordinator/defensive line coach Ed Orgeron could earn more than $500,000.
“We’ll do what’s appropriate for Georgia,” Evans said. “There’s always going to be other schools out there—the market changes constantly in this business—and we can make sure that we do what’s appropriate. All I’ll say is that we want to keep Rodney at this institution because we think he's a good football coach, a good person and means a lot to our program.”
University president Michael Adams, arriving at the Athens airport this afternoon, said he had not talked to Richt about Garner’s talks with Tennessee. In January 2005, Adams and Evans both were involved while out of the country in persuading Garner to stay at Georgia when he was pursued by LSU.
Garner interviewed with the New Orleans of the NFL in February, 2006 and with his alma mater, Auburn, for the head coaching job last month.
“I think we have a great staff, but that’s really an issue for the AD and head coach,” Adams said today.
Garner, 42, has been at Georgia since 1998. He previously coached offensive tackles and tight ends at Tennessee from 1996-97.
Originally published in the Athens Banner-Herald on Sunday, January 04, 2009


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

*Goodness, Football tickets are going to be higher and higher*

based on the salaries these coaches are getting paid.  I sure would like to see RG stay at UGA, but best wishes to him whatever he decides.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 4, 2009)

Would UGA almost have to double what UT offered to keep him?


----------



## creekbender (Jan 4, 2009)

it's all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 4, 2009)

If he doesn't want to be in Athens, don't let the door hit ya on the way out....


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

nimrod said:


> Here is a link if you want to track UT's plane. Not sure about the one in the previous link. That plane doesn't belong to UT.
> 
> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N111UT


The plane linked earlier was either a booster's plane or the one we share with OSU... but it was on UT business.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> I quoted above where I thought you were slightly contradicting yourself.  I see where it could easily be misread and mistaken as a contradiction.
> 
> Brad, I never questioned your credibility, and I certainly wouldn't expect you to bow down to UT.  So I apologize for over-analyzing your posts.



Nah man it's cool.  Once again my failure to use emoticons has bitten me in the posterior.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm a fan of the college game. I'll post what I feel like posting, if you don't like it .......tough, put me on your ignore list.  My post wasn't a jab at UGA, if anything it was praising Garner. I know what kind of recruiter Rodney Garner is, he's one of the best out there. I remember alot of Georgia's top players heading north to Tennessee while he was there too. That's why Jim Donnan paid him the money to come to Athens, he was tired of losing recruits to him. That's also why Richt chose to retain him when he got the job at UGA. I guarantee you if he takes a job at Tennessee, Georgia's recruiting will suffer. Maybe not drastically but he'll get some of Georgia top targets to come to Tennessee each year. If I was a Dawg fan, I'd rather lose any assistant coach than Rodney Garner.




But you're not a Dawg fan so don't worry about it.  Losing RG would suck but if I had to choose between losing him and Stacy Searles.........see ya Rod nice knowing ya.

As for the ignore list, not a bad idea.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Would UGA almost have to double what UT offered to keep him?



yep.  he was making 253 k and if we matched what ut was offering, it would be 90 k more than our dc is making. .


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> yep.  he was making 253 k and if we matched what ut was offering, it would be 90 k more than our dc is making. .


What's WM making?  I heard we offered Garner 400K.  That's just what I heard now.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> What's WM making?  I heard we offered Garner 400K.  That's just what I heard now.



from march of 2008- 

Martinez will make $310,300, up from $290,000.

Martinez and the other Georgia assistant coaches have each received 7 percent raises, according to figures obtained Friday by the Banner-Herald under a Georgia open records request.

Three other coaches will now make at least $235,000: Offensive coordinator Mike Bobo will receive $267,500, recruiting coordinator/ defensive line coach Rodney Garner will earn $253,301 and offensive line coach Stacy Searels' salary is $235,400.

http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/030808/football_2008030800194.shtml


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> from march of 2008-
> 
> Martinez will make $310,300, up from $290,000.
> 
> ...


So, he could possibly make almost 150,000 more per year and get a free pass off a sinking ship?  Hmmmm...  I've heard more about this deal.  More info tomorrow...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 4, 2009)

I thought we were going to know this evening


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> So, he could possibly make almost 150,000 more per year and get a free pass off a sinking ship?  Hmmmm...  I've heard more about this deal.  More info tomorrow...



From a sinking ship to one that has been sunk for years... Hope he takes his scuba gear with him if he jumps...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

*Lol*



topcat said:


> So, he could possibly make almost 150,000 more per year and get a free pass off a sinking ship?  Hmmmm...  I've heard more about this deal.  More info tomorrow...



Sinking ship


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I thought we were going to know this evening



Sounds like he is talking to Richt and company about what UGA can offer. He saw Searles get a raise by talking to AU and he's doing the same with UT just like he did a few years back by flirting with LSU. Sounds like it will be Monday before we know.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I thought we were going to know this evening


We'll know more for sure tomorrow.



Buford_Dawg said:


> Sinking ship


The sinking ship that is UGA.  I'm not dogging y'all... just stating the facts.  UGA is a sinking ship.



greene_dawg said:


> Sounds like he is talking to Richt and company about what UGA can offer. He saw Searles get a raise by talking to AU and he's doing the same with UT just like he did a few years back by flirting with LSU. Sounds like it will be Monday before we know.


He may very well be playing UT to get a pay raise.  I'd hope he had more integrity than to prostitute himself for a raise.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> So, he could possibly make almost 150,000 more per year and get a free pass off a sinking ship?  Hmmmm...  I've heard more about this deal.  More info tomorrow...



I don't know TC, sinking ship?  Don't get me wrong, I'm not happy with the season that we just finished but I don't see how we could be a sinking ship after one "bad" season.

Coach Garner is clealy ticked about Willie Wonka's bullet proof status.  If something doesn't change he will be gone somewhere.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

So what are your "facts" that UGA is a sinking ship? Because a team that was decimated by injuries lost three games? They are 12 months away from winning the Sugar bowl and finishing with a #2 ranking, Richt teams have won 10 or more 6 of the 8 seasons he's been there and his two worst seasons were 8 and 9 wins. Wishful thinking on your part I'm afraid.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Sounds like he is talking to Richt and company about what UGA can offer. He saw Searles get a raise by talking to AU and he's doing the same with UT just like he did a few years back by flirting with LSU. Sounds like it will be Monday before we know.



I agree greene but it does bother me that his name keeps coming up in talkswith other teams.  If CMR wants to keep him he had better figure something out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> So what are your "facts" that UGA is a sinking ship? Because a team that was decimated by injuries lost three games? They are 12 months away from winning the Sugar bowl and finishing with a #2 ranking, Richt teams have won 10 or more 6 of the 8 seasons he's been there and his two worst seasons were 8 and 9 wins. Wishful thinking on your part I'm afraid.



Exactly.  Despite all the injuries, despite the fact that our D coordinator is an incopetent clown, we won 10 games.  I'm not satisfied but if a 10 win seson is a down year, that speaks volumes about our program.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow!  Sinking ship....


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> So what are your "facts" that UGA is a sinking ship? Because a team that was decimated by injuries lost three games? They are 12 months away from winning the Sugar bowl and finishing with a #2 ranking, Richt teams have won 10 or more 6 of the 8 seasons he's been there and his two worst seasons were 8 and 9 wins. Wishful thinking on your part I'm afraid.



Wishful thinking?  Maybe...

"facts"... I have no facts that UGA is a sinkin ship.  Compare your stats to UT's stats two years ago. We were one win away from playing in the BCSNCG last year, yet Fulmer is *poof* gone.

Think about it.  Yes, Richt has 6 ten win seasons.  I'm glad that's good enough for you.  Now think about it again...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Wishful thinking?  Maybe...
> 
> "facts"... I have no facts that UGA is a sinkin ship.  Compare your stats to UT's stats two years ago. We were one win away from playing in the BCSNCG last year, yet Fulmer is *poof* gone.
> 
> Think about it.  Yes, Richt has 6 ten win seasons.  I'm glad that's good enough for you.  Now think about it again...



It's not good enough for me to beat bad and mediocre teams.  No way, no how.  But I bet yall would have LOVED to have swapped places with us this year.  It's not good enough but if that is a bad season for us, I would say that we are in good shape.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Wow!  Sinking ship....



Yeah... what would you call it?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

There are very few parallels between Richt's situation at UGA and Fulmers at UT. UT hasn't won the SEC in a decade, and UT won 5 games this year which was their second losing season since 2005. You're comparing apples/oranges.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's not good enough for me to beat bad and mediocre teams.  No way, no how.  But I bet yall would have LOVED to have swapped places with us this year.  It's not good enough but if that is a bad season for us, I would say that we are in good shape.



We didn't beat bad or mediocre teams... we were the bad and mediocre teams!

Yeah I prolly would've loved to get 9 or 10 wins this season... but... we wouldn't have gotten Lane Kiffin, Monte Kiffin, Ed Orgeron, David Reaves, etc etc...

I'm pumped to get another NC in Knoxville.  I guess I didn't mention Rodney Garner (possibly) either.

Hey, ya'll are in really good shape.  You remind me of UT a year ago.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> There are very few parallels between Richt's situation at UGA and Fulmers at UT. UT hasn't won the SEC in a decade, and UT won 5 games this year which was their second losing season since 2005. You're comparing apples/oranges.


Okay sir... we'll see how long you UGA fans put up with mediocrity.  Join up with Auburn fans.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

Things could be a lot worse at UGA. I mean, we could've just hired a guy who's head coaching record is 5-13...  Auburn also had a 5 win season BTW...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> We didn't beat bad or mediocre teams... we were the bad and mediocre teams!
> 
> Yeah I prolly would've loved to get 9 or 10 wins this season... but... we wouldn't have gotten Lane Kiffin, Monte Kiffin, Ed Orgeron, David Reaves, etc etc...
> 
> ...



Really?  Let's see, we don't have a big fat has been coach.  Our offensive coordinator is not on his way out the door.  We aren't having any problems getting the recruits that we want.  It hasn't been 4 forevers since we last won the SEC.  But you're right, other than that we are identical to yall last year.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Really?  Let's see, we don't have a big fat has been coach.  Our offensive coordinator is not on his way out the door.  We aren't having any problems getting the recruits that we want.  It hasn't been 4 forevers since we last won the SEC.  But you're right, other than that we are identical to yall last year.



Well, he may not be fat...

Your OC isn't on his way out the door?  Really?  I forgot who's begging for him?  And I forgot y'all have been calling for his head.

No, y'all have been getting recruits... but that's fixin to change.  We got Monte, Orgeron, and possibly/hopefully Billy.  That must suck thinking about it.

4 forevers since we won the last SEC... ya got me there.  But we did play for it last year... with FAT PHIL!!! And 98... that was a good year.

I hope y'all are taking notes at what's going on in Knoxville.  We ain't playing!


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Yeah... what would you call it?



Well oiled machine....


----------



## TroupTC (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> The plane linked earlier was either a booster's plane or the one we share with OSU... but it was on UT business.



LOL..UT has to share a plane.  Enough said


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

looking like garner is going to stay.  i heard a plane was coming to athens to pick him up, but the plane flew back without garner on it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Well, he may not be fat...
> 
> Your OC isn't on his way out the door?  Really?  I forgot who's begging for him?  And I forgot y'all have been calling for his head.
> 
> ...



Calling for Mike Bobo's head?  Not me.  Just Willie's.  Sorry but the fact that yall have Ed By God Orgeron only means two things for sure.  Yall's D linemen wil never be able to understand a word that their coach says and there will be plenty of gumbo in Knoxville.

Who has been begging for Lane Kiffin?  That sure is an impressive record that he has amassed as a head coach.  I guess he will be calling on his wealth of experience as a college head man.  

I can't wait to here Coach O try to sing Rocky Top.  That's a Youtube instant classic waiting to happen.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

TroupTC said:


> LOL..UT has to share a plane.  Enough said


Profound



rex upshaw said:


> looking like garner is going to stay.  i heard a plane was coming to athens to pick him up, but the plane flew back without garner on it.



Yeah I heard the same Rex.  We'll see.  I think it's a lose-lose for y'all either way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> looking like garner is going to stay.  i heard a plane was coming to athens to pick him up, but the plane flew back without garner on it.



Hey rex, are you getting as sick of this dumb soap opera as I am?  This whole thing with this little plane flitting back and forth between Knoxville and Athens is just getting dumb.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Yeah I heard the same Rex.  We'll see.  I think it's a lose-lose for y'all either way.



i agree.  i don't like this mess that rg is up to.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey rex, are getting as sick of this dumb soap opera as I am?  This whole thing with this little plane flitting back and forth between Knoxville and Athens is just getting dumb.



i don't care for the way that rg has handled this situation one bit.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey come on SGD!  We're possibly taking from whom has taken from us.  It's a vicious cycle really.

Sorry I'm excited about possibly getting a coach who helped us recruit our 98 NC team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't care for the way that rg has handled this situation one bit.



Me either.  He's acting like a kid.  If he wants to go, he should go.  If he wnts to stay he should tell Kiffin thanks but no thanks.  Enough of the wishy washy jockeying for a raise or attention or whatever he's doing.  If he really isn't happy in Athens he should go but he shouldn't have told Jeff Owens an outright lie.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If he really isn't happy in Athens he should go but he shouldn't have told Jeff Owens an outright lie.



no doubt.  and to pull this stunt a month before signing day is a joke.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> no doubt.  and to pull this stunt a month before signing day is a joke.



Absolutly.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

In all seriousness... it looks like he's coming back to UGA, maybe.  How does that make you feel?  And seriously, I heard that.  Right now it's up in the air...


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> I don't know if you follow baseball at all, but if you do, you've probably cussed the Yankees this offseason for spending so much money on players.  This is pretty much what UT has done, paying out the yazoo for these asst. coaches.  They've 'upped the ante' as has been said on this post, and we'll all see it reflected in ticket prices, very quickly I'm afraid.  But all is well, just gives me another reason to hate an orange team.



Considering all the "edited to remove profanity" in your post, it's hard to reply.  I got the idea that you're comparing the Yankees to the Vols.  Good try.

I'm glad you hate us, and can't debate without cussing and getting all riled up!

We're spending a lot of money to compete in the SEC.  Ask Bama fans if it's paid off for them.  I don't know who you're a fan of, but you obviously hate us and don't look forward to competing with us.  Good!  We're gonna  try and win with talent and money, so suck it bub.  That's what it takes these days.  

Go Vols Go!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2009)

IMO this is going to come down to garner's family and what is best for them (can't blaim him there), but at the same time get alittle extra money out of the dogs.If that is the case it's not looking good for the vols.I still can't get over just how huge this would have been for the vols.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> The sinking ship that is UGA.  I'm not dogging y'all... just stating the facts.  UGA is a sinking ship.



Several posts later you admit you have no facts.  This is indisputable proof that you are an idiot ... well, at best an idiot.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 5, 2009)

Guys, coaches talking to other teams after the season is over in hopes of getting a bump in pay is not an abnormality. It happens all the time. AU and UT are bringing in new staffs and they are paying (overpaying IMO) them unheard of money. So guys are going to get it while the getting is good. If that means leaving a school or flirting with one and getting a raise where you're at, it's just the nature of any business. I see it all the time. A guy who brings a lot of value gets an offer from the company across the street then tells his company that he's leaving only to have the offer matched. RG is in demand so I don't blaming for getting his while he can. As far as the timing. Most every coaching change is made shortly after the season and it's unfortunate that signing day happens to fall a few weeks later.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> We'll know more for sure tomorrow.
> 
> *
> The sinking ship that is UGA.  I'm not dogging y'all... just stating the facts.  UGA is a sinking ship.
> ...




A sinking ship? Dude you are off your post! A "bad" season for us at 11-3 with a bowl win......yea look out boys....she's coming down FAST!! 

Are you serious?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Guys, coaches talking to other teams after the season is over in hopes of getting a bump in pay is not an abnormality. It happens all the time. AU and UT are bringing in new staffs and they are paying (overpaying IMO) them unheard of money. So guys are going to get it while the getting is good. If that means leaving a school or flirting with one and getting a raise where you're at, it's just the nature of any business. I see it all the time. A guy who brings a lot of value gets an offer from the company across the street then tells his company that he's leaving only to have the offer matched. RG is in demand so I don't blaming for getting his while he can. As far as the timing. Most every coaching change is made shortly after the season and it's unfortunate that signing day happens to fall a few weeks later.



i see your point, but i'm not really sure why garner thinks that he deserves some hefty pay raise after this season.  it's not like our d-line was that great.  we had no rush on the outside.  we seem to have to deal with stroking rg's ego a little too often.  i don't care for coaches trying to strong arm their colleges to get more money.  if you want to leave, then leave.  but don't try to use it as a bargaining chip.  tubberville was great at doing it and i think it looks bad when coaches continue to do this and it puts the universities in a bad position.  if rg gets a pay raise, then everyone is going to want one and the cycle continues.  we went through this with rg a few years back, where he wanted more money and we also gave him a new title.  the staff doesn't feel that he is worthy of being a dc, although i know that is what rg wants.  cmr nor donnan felt like he should be in that spot.  

again, i understand coaches looking at other schools, but i think that the timing of this was a bit odd, especially when i heard that rg might have iniated the conversation.


----------



## troutman34 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rex, I think it's more about the recruiting than it is the coaching.  RG has used this tactic before to get more $$.  I just don't see him leaving.  He has a bunch of kids and the family thing I don't think will allow him to leave.  Some school is going to step up and offer him a DC position and he will be gone.  I think if he leaves it will hurt GA for a year or two, he is one of the best in the business.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Rex, I think it's more about the recruiting than it is the coaching.  RG has used this tactic before to get more $$.  I just don't see him leaving.  He has a bunch of kids and the family thing I don't think will allow him to leave.  Some school is going to step up and offer him a DC position and he will be gone.  I think if he leaves it will hurt GA for a year or two, he is one of the best in the business.



he might get a dc position, but i don't know what school is going to feel comfortable offering it to me.  he is known as a recruiter and has put some good kids in the nfl, but most don't believe he is dc material.  i was listening to david pollack a few weeks ago and he even said that rg isn't dc material.  i could see some school offering up the position, to try to take advantage of his recruiting, but i think it would be more of a title than actually calling the plays.  and as for him leaving uga and it hurting, it would to some degree, but we have bobo, who has been a great recruiter, as well as ball and lilly, who have all shown that they can get it done.  if we were to lose rg, i am sure we would lose a little in terms of recruiting, but might get a step up in the d-line position.  

my issue isn't with rg leaving athens, it was the way it has been handled.  as head of recruiting, you don't wrong the school that has been nothing but good to you by pulling this stunt a month prior to signing day.  i think this was a calculated move and one that i disagree with.  if we were to give rg more money, how much would he want?  we can't go out and pay him more than we are paying our dc, it sets a bad precedent.  again, i don't like to see a coach, who has been well taken care of by his school, to try and strong arm them for more money.  if you want the cash, earn it (such as doing a better job with your group), instead of trying to use these tactics of flirting with other schools, in order to get paid.  he has done this before and i hope we put our foot down.  i think lilly was brought in just for this very reason, that rg may leave at some point.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2009)

Just when I thought this was all done.The UT plane is schedule to leave for athens at 11:19.Also there is a report that the UGA president has gotten directly involved.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 5, 2009)

Garner got where he is today because of his race and his ability to go into the homes of blacks and recruit them.The program pretty much recruits for itself on the field now,and for those still on the fence,we have a black AD in Evans to send in.Let Garner go to Knoxville,no big loss IMO.................


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

General Lee said:


> Garner got where he is today because of his race and his ability to go into the homes of blacks and recruit them.The program pretty much recruits for itself on the field now,and for those still on the fence,we have a black AD in Evans to send in.Let Garner go to Knoxville,no big loss IMO.................



yes and no.  i think race may factor in a little, but the guy is a good recruiter, regardless of race.  that being said, he is replaceable.  all of our recruiters sell the program and sell the coach.  everyone respects cmr and that is what ultimately wins over these kids, that and playing time (for some).  i look at someone like bobo, who is a southern white guy and he goes in to these schools and pulls top talent.  he has been great for us and has nothing to do with his skin, but more about his personality and his relatability to these kids.  some guys can just recruit, rg, bobo and lilly all can get it done. 

uga suffered before garner, to some extent, because we didn't recruit a lot of the inner city atlanta schools well.  garner was able to get in there and make good with the coaches of many of these schools, that we previously didn't bother with.  now that he has done this, we have the ability, regardless of who is recruiting them, to make a strong push.  uga is looked at as a program, especially under cmr, that is good to the kids that come out of the schools and he always keeps his word, which is great for obvious reason and it also puts the hs coaches at ease.  the person responsible for recruiting these kids is very helpful, but the hc of the school is always taken into account as well, which is why we will be o.k. regardless.

as it stands now, it isn't just rg that is going into these schools, it is the position coach of the kid who is being recruited.  garner laid the groundwork and now all of our coaches are benefitting from it.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> Considering all the "edited to remove profanity" in your post, it's hard to reply.  I got the idea that you're comparing the Yankees to the Vols.  Good try.
> 
> I'm glad you hate us, and can't debate without cussing and getting all riled up!
> 
> ...



I wasn't cursing.. And what I said was that you don't have any talent on that team and those highly paid coaches will soon realize it.  And the vol nation will turn on them so quickly, it'll be hilarious to watch.  Taking disappointing head coaches and paying them huge sums of money to be asst. coaches and coordinators doesn't mean anything.  Hey, there's a reason Jim Donnan, Ray Goff, Mike Shula, etc. aren't coaching today.


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Several posts later you admit you have no facts.  This is indisputable proof that you are an idiot ... well, at best an idiot.



Your a class act, I see that you make a habit to responding to post by calling people names!

oh as far as your signature goes....

I bet you have felt like a whipping post......and I dont see a change in the future! 

But thats ok, that will give you plenty of more time to call everybody stupid!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> Your a class act, I see that you make a habit to responding to post by calling people names!
> 
> :



shouldn't you be running to the mods about this like you do everything else.    that mudducker is so mean, make him stop.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like the rg saga is still going strong.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2009)

UGA needs to do what is best for both schools and let this go.No need for this to drag on.February is fast approaching.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone given thought to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, coach Richt encouraged Garner to shop himself?  Richt is known for taking great care of his assistant coaches.  Being a boss, I know that sometimes the only way to get your people the money they really deserve is to let the competition come after them.  I think all this results in is a nice raise for Rodney Garner.

It may be big time college football, but it is still a business.  Richt has demonstrated the ability to be a little canny.  It's not Richt's money he is spending, so why not?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 5, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i see your point, but i'm not really sure why garner thinks that he deserves some hefty pay raise after this season.  it's not like our d-line was that great.  we had no rush on the outside.  we seem to have to deal with stroking rg's ego a little too often.  i don't care for coaches trying to strong arm their colleges to get more money.  if you want to leave, then leave.  but don't try to use it as a bargaining chip.  tubberville was great at doing it and i think it looks bad when coaches continue to do this and it puts the universities in a bad position.  if rg gets a pay raise, then everyone is going to want one and the cycle continues.  we went through this with rg a few years back, where he wanted more money and we also gave him a new title.  the staff doesn't feel that he is worthy of being a dc, although i know that is what rg wants.  cmr nor donnan felt like he should be in that spot.
> 
> again, i understand coaches looking at other schools, but i think that the timing of this was a bit odd, especially when i heard that rg might have iniated the conversation.




I understand your frustration with it but it is just the way it is. The market is bearing 400k or more for some assistant coaches. Heck, Orgeron will be making $650 to do RG's exact job at UT. Fact is that if UGA wants to keep it's best coaches they'll have to come out of pocket for them. Otherwise expect the successful ones to leave and UGA to have a coaching carousel among it's assistants.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I understand your frustration with it but it is just the way it is. The market is bearing 400k or more for some assistant coaches. Heck, Orgeron will be making $650 to do RG's exact job at UT. Fact is that if UGA wants to keep it's best coaches they'll have to come out of pocket for them. Otherwise expect the successful ones to leave and UGA to have a coaching carousel among it's assistants.



well maybe ut is paying that kind of cash, but why would we jack rg's salary up to 400K to match what ut is willing to pay?  that would be 90K more than our dc is making.  this would be a bad precedent to set.  if ut is willing to pay him 400K, then we should stay firm and let him walk.  if he leaves, uga will be just fine without him.  cmr is the reason most of these recruits come to uga.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

bukhuntr said:


> Has anyone given thought to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, coach Richt encouraged Garner to shop himself?  Richt is known for taking great care of his assistant coaches.  Being a boss, I know that sometimes the only way to get your people the money they really deserve is to let the competition come after them.  I think all this results in is a nice raise for Rodney Garner.
> 
> It may be big time college football, but it is still a business.  Richt has demonstrated the ability to be a little canny.  It's not Richt's money he is spending, so why not?



i doubt that cmr encouraged our head of recruiting to shop himself a month before signing day.  our staff deserves to get a raise when they prove it on the field.  we didn't do enough to warrant the kind of money that ut is offering rg.  if he wants to leave because of the money, go on and get.  i think this stunt that he is pulling is becoming tired.  he needs his ego stroked.  he has already received a raise and a new title, but clearly he is looking for something else.  again, if he were to leave for the money, that is fine.  i just don't like how this has all played out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> shouldn't you be running to the mods about this like you do everything else.    that mudducker is so mean, make him stop.



Exactly.  I know there somebody for him to be telling on or reporting for "threatening" behavior.


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  I know there somebody for him to be telling on or reporting for "threatening" behavior.



hey SGD ..... REX



SCOREBOARD


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> hey SGD ..... REX
> 
> 
> 
> SCOREBOARD



slowride, how's the tebow blowup doll?


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> hey SGD ..... REX
> 
> 
> 
> SCOREBOARD



TIME OUT TIME OUT





JUST LIKE WE DID IN THE BEAT DOWN THIS YEAR


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> UGA needs to do what is best for both schools and let this go.No need for this to drag on.February is fast approaching.



What's best for both schools?  Am I understanding this right?  You think it would be best for everybody if UGA would just let UT have RG?  Man yu forgot the smilies didn't you?

I have read everybody's take on this and I see valid points by all.  I'm sorry but at this point I'm ready to let him walk.  This is just dumb.  You either want to sty or you want to leave.  Why does RG think he "deserves" all this money?  I know that he has been good for us in recruiting but you know what?  Winning is what is best for recruiting.  Lilly and Bobo and Searles are all very good recruiters.  We keep wining ball games and RG or no RG, our recruiting will be just fine.  This drama has gotten so stupid that Kiffin can have him at this point if he thinks this one assistant is so very vital to the success of Tenn's program.  The whole thing has just gone way past stupid.I used to think that Martinez and Fabris needed to go.  Now I'm starting to wonder if we just need to bring in a new DC and his staff.  Garner is acting like the TO of assistant coaches.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> TIME OUT TIME OUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you should use a few more emoticons.  If you start feeling scared or unsafe again just jump in some mod's hip pocket ok?


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's best for both schools?  Am I understanding this right?  You think it would be best for everybody if UGA would just let UT have RG?  Man yu forgot the smilies didn't you?
> 
> I have read everybody's take on this and I see valid points by all.  I'm sorry but at this point I'm ready to let him walk.  This is just dumb.  You either want to sty or you want to leave.  Why does RG think he "deserves" all this money?  I know that he has been good for us in recruiting but you know what?  Winning is what is best for recruiting.  Lilly and Bobo and Searles are all very good recruiters.  We keep wining ball games and RG or no RG, our recruiting will be just fine.  This drama has gotten so stupid that Kiffin can have him at this point if he thinks this one assistant is so very vital to the success of Tenn's program.  The whole thing has just gone way past stupid.I used to think that Martinez and Fabris needed to go.  Now I'm starting to wonder if we just need to bring in a new DC and his staff.  Garner is acting like the TO of assistant coaches.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you start feeling scared or unsafe again just jump in some mod's hip pocket ok?



i'm sure the pm's have been sent.


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm sure the pm's have been sent.



SCOREBARD


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


>



by crying, is this what you meant?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2009)

*pulled from another site*

The latest per AJC.

By Chip Towers

January 5, 2009 11:28 AM | Link to this

Just to update you on the Garner situation:

I’ve been on the phone all morning and have talked to a bunch of folks in the know. To be clear, this remains a fluid situation and has been in a back-and-forth stage since yesterday. But I believe it is quickly headed toward a conclusion. I have an informed opinion as to what is going to happen but I can’t report it until I have my sources on the record. I’ll let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> hey SGD ..... REX
> 
> 
> 
> SCOREBOARD



There is nothing thatyou can say to save face man.  yell scoreboard all you want but everybody here will always remember you as the guy who got scared over a pm and ran to the mods and told.  Wow.


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> by crying, is this what you meant?



Make fun of him all you want!

NC ring
2 SEC rings
Heismen trophy winner
2 maxwell award winner
Sullivan award winner

He is probably the most decorated college player ever and has a year left!

SCOREBOARD


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> There is nothing thatyou can say to save face man.  yell scoreboard all you want but everybody here will always remember you as the guy who got scared over a pm and ran to the mods and told.  Wow.



You can keep telling them lies all you want! AS far what people on here think about me, I dont care.

1 more thing just in case you missed it!

SCOREBOARD


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> You can keep telling them lies all you want! AS far what people on here think about me, I dont care.
> 
> 1 more thing just in case you missed it!
> 
> SCOREBOARD



at least you're not childish.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> You can keep telling them lies all you want! AS far what people on here think about me, I dont care.
> 
> 1 more thing just in case you missed it!
> 
> SCOREBOARD



Sorry man but you aren't getting off that easy.  We all know it's the truth.  I mean I would try to deny it too if I were you.  it really makes you look bad.  So take solace in the scoreboard little buddy.  Mods are standing by if you start getting scared.  How was that little one day forced vacation from the forum by the way?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> at least you're not childish.



No kidding.  He adds so much to the discussion with his vast expanse of football knowledge doesn't he?  Now, where were we grown folks at in the conversation?  Oh yeah, the RG soap opera.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

It seems the drama will end one way or the other by 1:30 today.  According to Chip Towers, he's having a teleconference with CMR at that time today.


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sorry man but you aren't getting off that easy.  We all know it's the truth.  I mean I would try to deny it too if I were you.  it really makes you look bad.  So take solace in the scoreboard little buddy.  Mods are standing by if you start getting scared.  How was that little one day forced vacation from the forum by the way?



keep on lying

Dustin pate moderator.. deleted a post of mine for telling Supa Chevy's Post reminded me of that line in the movie rain man........you must be stupid stupid stupid!

I never contacted any mod......so keep telling that lie!!

Like a 1st grade teacher repeating herself to the class

SCOREBOARD


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

proside said:


> keep on lying
> 
> Dustin pate moderator.. deleted a post of mine for telling Supa Chevy's Post reminded me of that line in the movie rain man........you must be stupid stupid stupid!
> 
> ...



Oh I'M stupid?  Oh ok.  You're like renegade seal man.  I have to retrain you everyday.  I guess you never said that you were "threatened" either?  Am I just making that up too junior?

As for the first grade teacher comment, did you even make it that far?  Judging by your posts  and propensity for telling on people you seem kind of stuck there.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's keep it on track gentlemen please.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2009)

It is over.The rest of the SEC dodge a bullet on this one.Just going to take the vols alittle longer to reach there objectives.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jan 5, 2009)

Wasn't Lilly the recruiting coordinator at Florida State?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2009)

ATHENS---------------- University of Georgia defensive line coach Rodney Garner, the first assistant coach hired by Mark Richt at UGA, will remain with the Bulldog coaching staff after considering an offer from the University of Tennessee to coach on the offensive side of the ball.

"Certainly I'm flattered and am sincerely appreciative of the interest shown by Tennessee," said Garner. "But in the final analysis the positives at Georgia were the determining factors. My heart is coaching on the defensive side of the ball. I enjoy working with Coach Richt and the rest of the staff and our family loves being a part of the Athens community. And we have some really good defensive linemen returning next year along with some outstanding newcomers. Our family felt that we wanted to continue with the goals we had set when Coach Richt came in December of 2000 of helping build the Georgia program."

"Rodney has been an integral part of the success we've enjoyed over the past eight years," said Richt. "He's produced some outstanding defensive linemen and is nationally known as one of the country's very best recruiters. But he also has been instrumental in many areas of our football program in addition to coaching on the field and recruiting. He's done an outstanding job in all areas of his responsibility and we're excited about moving forward with Rodney, Kim and their daughters as part of our coaching family." 

A native of Leeds, Alabama, and All-SEC offensive lineman at Auburn, Garner served as defensive line coach and recruiting coordinator on Richt's first staff and added the title of Assistant Head Coach in 2005. He participated in the inaugural Minority Coaches Forum in 2006 and was selected one of ten coaches from throughout the country to participate in the 2004 NCAA Expert Coaching Academy in Indianapolis. Garner was also chosen in 2004 as one of 20 coaches selected for the NCAA Advanced Coaching Academy.

Prior to joining Richt's staff, Garner served two years with former Bulldog coach Jim Donnan after assistant coaching tenures at Auburn and Tennessee. Since coming to Georgia he has coached four NFL first round draft choices--Richard Seymour, Marcus Stroud, Charles Grant, and Jonathan Sullivan.


----------



## proside (Jan 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I'M stupid?  Oh ok.  You're like renegade seal man.  I have to retrain you everyday.  I guess you never said that you were "threatened" either?  Am I just making that up too junior?
> 
> As for the first grade teacher comment, did you even make it that far?  Judging by your posts  and propensity for telling on people you seem kind of stuck there.



I actually copied and pasted a PM from blessed sport telling me I better leave supa chevy alone OR ELSE!

So it was funny to me that a nut in a sports forum would PM someone and say that! Was I scared over the threat? 

No.....

now like the moderator said lets keep it on track

is there an echo in here?
SCOREBOARD


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmmm.  Well, that's a letdown for sure.  At least it didn't drag out for weeks.

Now we'll see if that other rumor grows legs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2009)

bukhuntr said:


> Wasn't Lilly the recruiting coordinator at Florida State?



He was.  He's been valuable to us already.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2009)

bukhuntr said:


> Wasn't Lilly the recruiting coordinator at Florida State?



yep.


----------

